# GPU-z with clear type fonts



## oli_ramsay (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it would look a lot more "user friendly" if the fonts were smooth like they are in CPUz.







Any1 else think so?


----------



## btarunr (Jun 23, 2008)

I find the GPU-Z window a tad more legible (in that screenshot).


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 23, 2008)

ya that would be nice


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I find the GPU-Z window a tad more legible.



Really?  Might just be my monitor but the GPUz text seems too contrasting against the background.  Maybe I'm just used to most text on-screen being "clear type" and it just stands out.


----------



## xu^ (Jul 11, 2008)

the gpuz screenshot looks better to me as well ,like you tho im also used to cleartype.


----------

